

Show HN : The Simplest CMS - motyar

Hi Hackers<p>Here is a very basic and simple CMS system I created for HTML websites.
(BTW works well with all type of files)
Its minimal, simple, lightweight and fast.<p>Have just few possible features ( customization ):-<p>0. Easy installation, just have to put on server.
1. No database required.
2. Login info can be changed in config.php file.
3. Can control which files can be created, Edited and Deleted.<p>Its all, no more.<p>Feel free to try demo here 
http://motyar.info/simple/admin/
======
lhorie
How is this any better than just editing static files in your desktop? This
just mimics the basic create/edit/delete functionality that your OS already
gives you, but then you have to give up your code editor, version control, and
pretty much every other development tool...

